# Older Dog attacks Younger one



## GB50 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

I've owned German Shorthairs for a long time and never had this problem before. Hope someone has a solution. Got a 4 year old and 1.5 year old, both males. Just started to have problem where the older one is attacking the younger one when I'm not home so bad that I had to take them to the vet for stiches. I have a small door so they can go out by themselves during the day but can't use it now as I have to have them locked up in a separate room while I'm not home.

I've always had 2 Shorthairs at the same time and never had them attack each other. I've gone a year with no problems and don't know why this has started. I obviously can't leave them along together as they might continue to injure each other maybe even worse.

Any help would be appreciated!!
Thanks!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

*Separate your dogs NOW, before you come home to find a dead one.* 

Your young dog is approaching maturity, and the resident older male is not going to tolerate him.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I'd take the older dog to the vet to rule out any health problems. Changes in behaviour can be due to not feeling well, or other underlying causes.


----------



## GB50 (Jan 14, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> I'd take the older dog to the vet to rule out any health problems. Changes in behaviour can be due to not feeling well, or other underlying causes.


Thanks for the reply.
I've already had them to the vet while they were getting sewn up and both are ok physically.



RedyreRottweilers said:


> *Separate your dogs NOW, before you come home to find a dead one.*
> 
> Your young dog is approaching maturity, and the resident older male is not going to tolerate him.


Already have them separated while I'm not home. What do I need to do next to stop this or will they just grow out of it?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

They will not grow out of it. They need to be separated when you are not there. Always. And they may eventually need to be separated when you are there. 

IOW's you cannot leave them together unsupervised. This is why dogs in kennels have separate runs and why dogs are kept in crates separate from each other. 

Up to now you have been lucky.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a serious situation, but I think we are coming off a bit harsh (and I'm not usually one to say that). What the above posters said is true, you are going to have to separate your dogs until the situation is under control. You might not have experienced this situation in the past, but every dog is an individual and each will tolerate different things. It seems that your older one does not want to tolerate this now mature male. How is the older one with other dogs outside the home? How is he with other males? Are the dogs neutered? You are probably going to need a behaviorist (not a trainer) if you are going to be able to fix the issue. Granted, you still might not be able to have them together unsupervised, but you might be able to get to a point where it is manageable. Good luck.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

IMO same sex adult pairs who start fighting don't stop. It won't get better. I would plan on permanent separation while you are away, and as Elana says, watch the situation very carerfully when you ARE there. A real serious dog right is a deadly dangerous situation. You won't stop it with any normal means. I recommend you invest in a couple canisters of good Bear Spray in case things go bad while you are there with them both out. If you wade into a dog fight without being well schooled in how to do it, you will end up bitten, and possibly severely injured or even killed by your own dogs. Dogs who get into a serious fight are in a blood killing lust, and they are so frenzied they will not recognize or obey you in ANY way. People wading into a serious dog fight run the risk of the dogs redirecting on them as a pair. This is how people get killed by their own dogs.

Be smart, and be careful.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Separate them, it's a no-brainer. The breed of dog has nothing to do with problem it's these 2 dogs that have problem so the years of owning GSPs has nothing to do with it. I will go out on a limb and say that a good behaviourist would also tell you that leaving the dogs alone unsupervised could be a disaster. It's just not necessary to gamble with the well being of your dogs.


----------

